
Ask HN: Easy to move from macOS to Linux? - laserson
Is it <i>easy</i> to live on a Linux laptop nowadays? I&#x27;m a scientist and so I generally need a *nix environment for work. But I am also just a mainstream user, and I also a good chunk of time in in Microsoft Word&#x2F;Excel, and depend on easy availability of common apps (e.g., Spotify, Slack, Evernote, Adobe Creative Suite, Dropbox).<p>I realize that Linux has a solution for pretty much every problem, and is extremely customizable. But I really just want it to be easy and maybe 95% the way there.<p>Any recommended rigs for this?
======
Finnucane
I have an Mac and a laptop that runs Linux. The biggest obstacle that remains
to being able to switch over completely, for me, at least, is Adobe CS, esp.
Indesign. I don't know of a good substitute for Indesign. For most of the
other stuff I do, the Linux stuff is fine, or is actually the same (cross-
platform). In the future, even that may change, since my work has changed
enough that I don't need Indesign itself so much any more.

~~~
dmrademir80
Hi Funnucane.

You should try scribus. It's a good replace for indesign. Actually I think
it's the your only one choice.

Cheers.

